# Kahr price



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

So i have been looking at a CW9 for about a year, and have noticed that with in one week they have gone from $388.00 to $458.00. Whats up with that?


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

My LGS can't keep them in stock. Sells as fast as he can get them, especially the CW9. CW40 goes fast, too. I think it's just supply and demand. The CW series has really gotten popular. Only had mine since mid April and it has impressed me more than any pistol and I have over 20 handguns. Word is getting around.


----------

